# Post Count Average/Day is Off



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Okay, prior to this post I had 59 posts, registered the 17th of January.  Now, you would think that this would come out to be 5.9 posts a day, right?  It is, except that it has *.*08 added on to the end of it, and I have no clue why.

Anybody know why this is happening?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

Maybe we should _turn_ it off; it has little use anyway except during the first couple weeks that a poster's been registered.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

I think the average post count doesn't just do it by day... it calculates more precisely than that, by the hour or something.
So it isn't inaccurate, it's just more accurate than you are .
I'd have to test this to be certain, though.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

I think it is cool...


But I can see how pathetic I am


----------

